# Store sans CB



## Aurélien66 (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai un soucis avec CB qui ne passe quasiment plus nulle part! 
Y a t il des endroits où trouver des applis gratuites sans avoir une CB? 

Merci!!!


----------



## twinworld (22 Septembre 2009)

vous pouvez utiliser l'AppStore sans carte bancaire
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2534?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## schwebb (22 Septembre 2009)

Hello,

C'est un problème à régler avec ta banque, plutôt, non?


----------



## Aurélien66 (23 Septembre 2009)

Merci!!! 

Oui c'est un soucis avec ma banque, mais en attendant je me demandais s'il y avait une solution!


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

Il faut que tu trouves un code d'appli gratuite et tu l'insère dans la section spécialisée, comme indiqué avec le lien!


----------

